# probleme en chroot .... env-update  no files or...

## stepette

 :Very Happy: 

bonjour je suis un debutant acharné depuis maintenant 2 semaines .....

j ai lu et relu le handbook sans resultats , pour ce qui est de l étape chroot 

quand je fais env-update ....rien ne se passe , il me dit qu il n y a pas de fichiers ou de dossiers ????

tout a ete a merveille j usqu a la

merci pour votre aide!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Je pense que tu as loupé un truc dans le handbook.

Peux-tu nous copier les messages d'erreur exacts ? Sans ça, dur de dire ce que tu as manqué !

----------

